# Alabama rot



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I just wanted to post this to make people aware of this potentially fatal disease. I know recently a forum user lost their dog with a similar type of illness but this is actually a confirmed case so local owners need to be aware of this.

http://towcester-vets.co.uk/confirmed-case-of-alabama-rot-in-northamptonshire/


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

How awful and worrying. If I had read this before I would have been worried when Savannah was ill last week as we had been in that area 10 days before, not that I know the symptoms. (The vet that wrote the piece is the one that spayed Savannah) When we visit the in-laws next time we will avoid the forrest.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It is very scary, and devastating for some owners.
It seems to be confined to that area, but I don't know how it's spread, air borne, tyre tracks, bird droppings etc - but it is a worry, as dogs love nothing better than a run through the forest.
Amanda - maybe it's best that you didn't know about this when savannah was ill.... Ignorance can be bliss.
Glad savannah is back on top form for her special day x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It is horrible, I think I read somewhere that it maybe spread by fungus spores, I don't have much woodland on my regular walks, but i've even been keeping Dudley out of a little spinney we usually go through just in case, shame as when I go down to visit my mum we usually do some lovely woodland walks, I'm not sure if I dare now.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

A suspected case in Black Park, Slough, Berkshire.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If Mandy had it we didn't go near any woodlands. But it was wet, muddy and thorny with lots of tractors coming and going through the fields and then along the roads so not just muddy. I have to say I don't walk my dogs that way anymore. We go where it's clean. They stay on the lead and are free to go mad only in the back garden. Don't want to ever have a dog of mine go through that again.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I work in a woodland and Barney sometimes comes to work with me. The cases are spread all over the country - albeit a very small number of cases - and there is no indication of how it is spread. Could be in bird droppings if it's widespread, or fungus spores - who knows. Anyway, chances are very slim of our poos catching anything and at least we are all pre-warned of the lesions.


----------

